# Is my friend worth of my friendship?



## dream land fantasy (Sep 8, 2012)

i had a best friend since past 10 yrs and we used to do all things together. we both liked each other very much. now on the tenth year of our frindship i reailsed that she is paying more attention to her tution mate. some of my class mates also told me that she always tried to be with me only for the notes and help in studies. 
what do u people think should i forgive her? or, brach orf?
case she tried to replace me many a times.


----------



## shammyb1 (Nov 24, 2012)

If your friend doesn't appreciate you and contribute to your friendship then I think you should say something to her. Don't just drop her all of a sudden. Let her know how your feeling and see what she says and does about it. If nothing changes or gets better, then I would say branch off. Good luck!


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I would just add to my social circle if I wasn't getting what I want from the friend that I have, but I wouldn't bother with some dramatic "f off" because its only a friendship, not a romantic relationship. I just don't have a lot of dealbreakers when it comes to a -just- friendship. There are a few but they're pretty extreme, like intense and persistent energy vampirism, trying to sabotage me, hurting animals.. 

But if a friend is being more casual about the friendship than I am, thats their prerogative; I'll just give them space. If I really want to talk to a friend and they aren't available, for example, I'll just talk to someone else and talk to that other friend when they decide to resurface. 

Is your friend actually harming you in some way, or just being distant? Do you think your friend may be perceiving you as too needy, in the friendship?


----------



## dream land fantasy (Sep 8, 2012)

shammyb1 said:


> If your friend doesn't appreciate you and contribute to your friendship then I think you should say something to her. Don't just drop her all of a sudden. Let her know how your feeling and see what she says and does about it. If nothing changes or gets better, then I would say branch off. Good luck!


but @*shammyb1**this has happened 3-4 times and we spoke 'bout it, yes things got ok later on but this is repeating so do u think i should continue?*


----------



## dream land fantasy (Sep 8, 2012)

Promethea said:


> I would just add to my social circle if I wasn't getting what I want from the friend that I have, but I wouldn't bother with some dramatic "f off" because its only a friendship, not a romantic relationship. I just don't have a lot of dealbreakers when it comes to a -just- friendship. There are a few but they're pretty extreme, like intense and persistent energy vampirism, trying to sabotage me, hurting animals..
> 
> But if a friend is being more casual about the friendship than I am, thats their prerogative; I'll just give them space. If I really want to talk to a friend and they aren't available, for example, I'll just talk to someone else and talk to that other friend when they decide to resurface.
> 
> *Is your friend actually harming you in some way, or just being distant? Do you think your friend may be perceiving you as too needy, in the friendship?*


she's like a pest to me being the host!


----------



## elehaym (Feb 12, 2013)

Well if you already know that she's using you to get answers and help for classes. I I say keep your distance. I don't help her out if you think she's just using you. I wouldn't quit on the friendship just yet. 

Focus on your other friends, but be cordial with her. 

Im sorry but I'm somewhat confused, you guys are college students? Perhaps next time don't get the same classes as her. 

Personally speaking, I experienced the same thing as you. I knew I was being used for note / answer. But I only helped as much as I felt like it


----------

